# multi-family service



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

WronGun said:


> I did post this some time ago , the job is scheduled this week and i just want to go over this again. Ive never done a multi or a load calculation.
> 
> So Im doing a service upgrade. Currently (1) 60A panels in each unit which is tripping occasionally with AC use.


 The 60A breaker is tripping or an individual branch circuit breaker?



> The plan is to install a 200A in unit 1 , A 125A in unit 2, and a 60A house panel. And 3-Meters.
> 
> Ive been debating the new service size, I've been so busy i haven't properly gotten prepared for this job.
> 
> ...


 Agreed that 200A seems like enough. I would just install a 200A service with a 3 gang meter base and 3 100A panels. #2 is cheap, no need to make it 60A unless you have a 60A main breaker panel available.



> would like to hear some opinions, i don't want to be close to maxed out as i need to leave room for some moderate upgrades.


 If your calculated load is 120A, then you have plenty of room.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

HackWork said:


> The 60A breaker is tripping or an individual branch circuit breaker?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They told me the main tripped , not all the time.. They obviously had other loads running. 

This is the bigger of the 2 units which I do want a larger panel for.

The panel is opened in the picture for the bigger unit , if they have AC, Dryer, some other things I suppose it could trip the main.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

WronGun said:


> Ive never done a multi or a load calculation.
> 
> I calculated the total KVA for all 2 units and house at 120KVA
> 
> It seems 200A would be enough, the only other option is to step up to 400A


Show your work


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

The AC company who installed the new condensers sold them on 2 new panels because they needed more power , but never changed the service !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

If the calculated load for the house is really 120A, then a 200A service split into 3 100A panels should be plenty.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm going to do the whole load calculation over right now...

I lost my original work sheet, if I remember correctly the 120kva I had possibly already figured additions into it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I figured both units for the same size and went over on some numbers...

69KVA 

So I did add upgrades to both sides already in my 120kva which is still an overkill IMO















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Is that cedar shake siding? They did a s#@t job. 

They should have bumped the course so that they break at the windows and doors. Usually you cant tell if the coarse change, you bump them a little at a time. If the bump is to obvious then they should have made up for it by adding larger trim around the windows and doors so that the coarse always breaks at the top and bottom of windows and doors.

They should have used a story pole around the whole house before they started.

Amateurs!


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

cabletie said:


> Is that cedar shake siding? They did a s#@t job.
> 
> They should have bumped the course so that they break at the windows and doors. Usually you cant tell if the coarse change, you bump them a little at a time. If the bump is to obvious then they should have made up for it by adding larger trim around the windows and doors so that the coarse always breaks at the top and bottom of windows and doors.
> 
> ...



not sure i understand, this service is very old.... 1 1/4'' rigid very old !


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

WronGun said:


> I figured both units for the same size and went over on some numbers...
> 
> 69KVA
> 
> ...



I did look at the figues but how come you add both space heat and Air cond. on that caluations ?

Normally I pick whichever load is larger I go from there. due both Air cond and heat is not on the same time., 

I will come up with my figues in little bit after I get more coffee here.,,


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

frenchelectrican said:


> I did look at the figues but how come you add both space heat and Air cond. on that caluations ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I understand this .. I was just trying not to cut close and want to figure well over and still have room. I didn't go through everything in the house they have running , so I felt I should just go over.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

@WronGun, walk me through this, 69,000VA/240=287.5A


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

splatz said:


> @WronGun, walk me through this, 69,000VA/240=287.5A




Your math is correct.... I've asked for a few opinions on this , and it sure seems my original plan for 400 is what's needed. 

Even if I sharpen my pencil on the figures , it still doesn't make sense to go 200 as it will be pushing very close 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Oops, I thought you said the calculated load was 120A.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Wrongun .,

I came up with caluations what you posted and end up about 133 amps each units ( give or take couple amps ) but I would not use 150 amp panels so get a common 200 amp panels for both units and sized the service riser to 400 amp and the house panel you can stick to conventail 100 amp due the load is super small.

Get triple meter socket bank and watch the bussbar rating and amps per socket to meet your sizing.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

frenchelectrican said:


> Wrongun .,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sounds good to me... 600kcmil AL is what I got for conductors... I'm calling the inspector tomorrow to see what he says about changing the rigid over to PVC after i rise up a little bit 

I think I may keep those panels and breakers , they are 1-yr old, better yet I can just use Siemens brand and use most of them breakers [emoji1360]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Are there any main differences I should be aware of when doing multi's verse single ?

Any differences with grounding ?

Are meter disconnects required with multi's ( the meters will be right opposite of panels ) 

Looking online for stock and most of the multi meter sockets have disco's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

How many sq ft? gas heat? range, dryers?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> How many sq ft? gas heat? range, dryers?




3000 sq' total 
Dryers are electric
Heat and range NG

I have all the stock ready I'm
Just trying to choose a meter socket , which I could just talk to my supply metering department about 

I've checked multiple sites so far without luck for a 3-gang 325/400 amp meter socket 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

*Pp*

Please check my math, but I only come up with 166 amps for the service. I didn't bother with the heat load or the TV/computer load because I think it is irrelevant.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You only need a outside disconnects if the panels are going to be in more than one place or if there are going to be more than 6. In your situation it's not necessary.

If you don't put the disconnects outside, then you will have to bring the GEC to the main panels inside like usually, but then branch off to each one with a bonding jumper. This splice is what I have had issues with. Some people say you can use a splitbolt since it's a bonding jumper. Others say it's the GEC so it needs an irreversible splice, which needs a very expsensive crimper to make.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

@WronGun I am getting 188A all in...


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

splatz said:


> @WronGun I am getting 188A all in...




At 188 , wouldn't you say 200 is too close ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

WronGun said:


> At 188 , wouldn't you say 200 is too close?


I definitely would, but I am not your customer, that's what matters. You wanted plenty of room for expansion. The ranges are gas, what if they switch to electric, very possible in a rental property. What if they want to put in some supplemental electric heat because they can't get the gas heat balanced out without spending a fortune. Etc. Etc. 

But it's easy enough to explain to the owner, sit down and spell it out and price it out for them. If the owner is short on funds or selling soon, they'll go light, if they are long on funds and want the room to expand, they'll go heavy. Price it so you make what you need to either way.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

splatz said:


> I definitely would, but I am not your customer, that's what matters. You wanted plenty of room for expansion. The ranges are gas, what if they switch to electric, very possible in a rental property. What if they want to put in some supplemental electric heat because they can't get the gas heat balanced out without spending a fortune. Etc. Etc.
> 
> 
> 
> But it's easy enough to explain to the owner, sit down and spell it out and price it out for them. If the owner is short on funds or selling soon, they'll go light, if they are long on funds and want the room to expand, they'll go heavy. Price it so you make what you need to either way.




I appreciate the help and agree with you.. The customer has agreed to pay for the original estimate which included 400A So I will stick to it. I just wanted some opinions. I wouldn't want someone to question them why in gods name do you have 400A! They will probably incur some fees from the utilities also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

WronGun said:


> 3000 sq' total
> Dryers are electric
> Heat and range NG
> 
> ...


Just put a four gang in. Probably cheaper anyway. $350 maybe. Pretty sure they make a 200 amp meter pack.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Just put a four gang in. Probably cheaper anyway. $350 maybe. Pretty sure they make a 200 amp meter pack.




Ya I just received pricing on the 3 gang meter socket without disconnects $487! 

I thought it would be closer to 3 , I'm going to call 2 other of my suppliers , I will ask for 4 also 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

WronGun said:


> Ya I just received pricing on the 3 gang meter socket without disconnects $487!
> 
> I thought it would be closer to 3 , I'm going to call 2 other of my suppliers , I will ask for 4 also
> 
> ...


Make sure they know you only need it rated for 100 amp breakers.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Make sure they know you only need it rated for 100 amp breakers.




It's non disco and 200A each meter 

Bypass or no bypass ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

WronGun said:


> It's non disco and 200A each meter
> 
> Bypass or no bypass ?
> 
> ...


You do not need each meter to be rated for a 200 amp breaker just the main buss. 
Bypass or not is up to your poco but no if you can get by without it.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> You do not need each meter to be rated for a 200 amp breaker just the main buss.
> 
> Bypass or not is up to your poco but no if you can get by without it.




Im confused now... it's a 400A service with (2) 200A panels and (1) 100


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

You should be able to get this for under $300. Then you could use some 350 AL in 2.5" conduit and call it a 250 ampere service. 

https://www.amazon.com/Siemens-WP33...505134412&sr=8-1&keywords=3+gang+meter+socket


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

WronGun said:


> Im confused now... it's a 400A service with (2) 200A panels and (1) 100
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh for some reason I thought it was 2-100's and a house panel.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Oh for some reason I thought it was 2-100's and a house panel.



[emoji1360]
Common needs bypass 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> You should be able to get this for under $300. Then you could use some 350 AL in 2.5" conduit and call it a 250 ampere service.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Siemens-WP33...505134412&sr=8-1&keywords=3+gang+meter+socket


It is funny I just went back and looked at this and they offer installation for $1,400. Probably worth it.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

The ones I just looked up, the buss is rated for 1,200 amps. The individual sockets are 225 amps. 

Do you need to put the meters outside in the driveway? Here you would need the meters outside. With a meter stack you wouldn't be able to get the 5' meter height for the driveway. I would just do a trough and meters. 

You could size the service entrance conductors for 300 amps. That would still be plenty. If they are already paying for the 400A then do the 400. The individual panels and feeders could be 200 amps. 

Years ago we did a custom town home development. The homes were 3,000 SF. With a lot of electric. The homes got 125 amp services. The feeder to the house from the meter stack was good for 150 amps. The panels were 200 amp main lug. Later if the house sold and the owner needed an electric double oven, the main in the stack was changed to 150 amps. 

It was very rare that the house needed 200 amps. If it did the meter stack needed to be changed. Probably only two were like that out of 400 homes.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

cabletie said:


> The ones I just looked up, the buss is rated for 1,200 amps. The individual sockets are 225 amps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes they need to be relocated outside , good call on the height 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> It is funny I just went back and looked at this and they offer installation for $1,400. Probably worth it.




That's a great price , I got all 3 Siemens panels from my Amazon business account.... funny thing is a lot of the Siemens panels are 1-2 month shipment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

This is the only option I'm
Getting 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

What a nightmare .... only $1800 for that meter socket .... that puts me over budget , I don't get it ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Install one typical 200A service. Meter, riser, 200A panel, everything normal.

Then install a 200A 2-family meter base with the riser going up right next to the other one. Branch out of that to a panel for the smaller apartment and another panel for the house. Many 400A services have 2 parallel risers anyway.

All that material for what I just said will be much less than half of the $1,800 you mentioned the 400A 3-gang meter base cost.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Install one typical 200A service. Meter, riser, 200A panel, everything normal.
> 
> Then install a 200A 2-family meter base with the riser going up right next to the other one. Branch out of that to a panel for the smaller apartment and another panel for the house. Many 400A services have 2 parallel risers anyway.
> 
> All that material for what I just said will be much less than half of the $1,800 you mentioned the 400A 3-gang meter base cost.


That is a good idea with that set up and yes I can see where it going with costwise it can be cheaper on this route.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

WronGun said:


> That's a great price , I got all 3 Siemens panels from my Amazon business account.... funny thing is a lot of the Siemens panels are 1-2 month shipment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you not have a local Siemens dealer? Why would you go through Amazon?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I called another supplier and got quoted $950 for what i need....

I'm going to try other supply shops because Amazon business prime seems to be cheaper on most stuff , only thing is there is 1-2 months lead on some Siemens products

Perfect example only $1300 cheaper than my quote and $350 cheaper than my second quote 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Why pay so much for outside discos when you don't need them?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Why pay so much for outside discos when you don't need them?



The 950 quote I have is for no disco , lever bypass, 225a per position 

Yet Amazon has it all and still cheaper 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

No bypass but 200 amp socket rating 

800 amp bus rating.

Tenant breakers are less than $100 each.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

Why are you calculating both heat and AC? Just calculate whichever one is bigger as they won't (shouldn't) be used at the same time. 

Also you calculated the kitchen appliance circuits so you don't have to calc the fridge. 

You already calculated your lighting load at 3va per foot so no need to add more for misc other items

4 or more fastened in place appliances (this is for all appliances in all units together) to add up to four or more. Anyway 4 or more fastened in place appliances are calculated at 75% of the demand load. 

It looks like you are doing the optional calculation and should do both the optional and the standard calculation. On MDU the standard calculation usually falls more in your favor while the optional usually falls more in your favor on a single family dwelling. 

Also if doing the optional method where is the water heater?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

HackWork said:


> You only need a outside disconnects if the panels are going to be in more than one place or if there are going to be more than 6. In your situation it's not necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't put the disconnects outside, then you will have to bring the GEC to the main panels inside like usually, but then branch off to each one with a bonding jumper. This splice is what I have had issues with. Some people say you can use a splitbolt since it's a bonding jumper. Others say it's the GEC so it needs an irreversible splice, which needs a very expsensive crimper to make.




2 ground rods, 3 acorns on each rod all panels have a line ran to the ground rods. Easy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Drsparky14 said:


> 2 ground rods, 3 acorns on each rod all panels have a line ran to the ground rods. Easy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I don't know what you are saying about the ground rods. 3 acorns?

We have a water pipe ground that I am talking about.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> WronGun said:
> 
> 
> > That's a great price , I got all 3 Siemens panels from my Amazon business account.... funny thing is a lot of the Siemens panels are 1-2 month shipment
> ...


Amazon's Siemens pricing is consistently 10-20% cheaper than my Siemens supply house. Heck, I was pricing a 400A meter/main with 2-200A breakers in it, and amazon was $593 for all the parts amd my supply house quote was $854. That's real money.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> Amazon's Siemens pricing is consistently 10-20% cheaper than my Siemens supply house. Heck, I was pricing a 400A meter/main with 2-200A breakers in it, and amazon was $593 for all the parts amd my supply house quote was $854. That's real money.


That is funny because I just had a discussion with my salesman. 
Last week I bought 3 surge arrestor breakers. SH charged me $126 amazon was charging $85
Not a big deal but it cost me $125 in the end. I let him and the Siemens rep know. 



https://www.amazon.com/Siemens-QSA2...=8-1&keywords=siemens+surge+protector+breaker


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Why do all these 400a buss bar meter sockets only have 350kcmil lugs, do they assume we are using copper ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> If you don't put the disconnects outside, then you will have to bring the GEC to the main panels inside like usually, but then branch off to each one with a bonding jumper. This splice is what I have had issues with. Some people say you can use a splitbolt since it's a bonding jumper. Others say it's the GEC so it needs an irreversible splice, which needs a very expsensive crimper to make.





Drsparky14 said:


> 2 ground rods, 3 acorns on each rod all panels have a line ran to the ground rods. Easy





HackWork said:


> I don't know what you are saying about the ground rods. 3 acorns?
> 
> We have a water pipe ground that I am talking about.


I think @Drsparky14 's saying you could run three separate GEC's, one for each panel, and attach each GEC to the two GE's. Each GEC needs to be continuous or irreversibly spliced, but they don't have to be all one continuous GEC.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

This service has thrown me around for a loop..

Talked to the city today , if we can delegate the common circuits to each unit we scratch the third meter and the bypass.

So easy right ?

Now I only need a 2 gang meter/200A per position , 400A buss, no bypass , no disco 


This is what they give me at my supply ?

Where is the room to run 600AL let alone 350 copper ?

And the lugs only go to 350kcmil

45' service drop in figuring , that could be a small fortune for 135' of 350kcmill copper 

This multi family stuff is quite some work , I know if I do this the next will be a breeze













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

HackWork said:


> I don't know what you are saying about the ground rods. 3 acorns?
> 
> We have a water pipe ground that I am talking about.




Just run 3 separate lines to the water pipe and terminate all 3 where it come in from the street. Done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

WronGun said:


> This service has thrown me around for a loop..
> 
> Talked to the city today , if we can delegate the common circuits to each unit we scratch the third meter and the bypass.
> 
> ...




Those meters are the ones I use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Apparently the Milbank Rep is just as confused at this point 

I love engineers , they think everything out.

Let's make a 400A meter socket and leave no room for wires and build it with lugs that don't support aluminum 

I have reps and 3 supply shops very confused 

How do I get myself into this 5hit?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Drsparky14 said:


> Just run 3 separate lines to the water pipe and terminate all 3 where it come in from the street. Done
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've run 2 in some situations. But only when it's close by. Running 3 across a basement seems a bit odd.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

WronGun said:


> This service has thrown me around for a loop..
> 
> Talked to the city today , if we can delegate the common circuits to each unit we scratch the third meter and the bypass.
> 
> ...


The issue you are having with this meter base is that it's only a 200A base, not 400A.

I know it says the main lug current is 400A, but everything else says that it's a 200A meter base. And that makes sense considering the 1 KO that only goes up to 2-1/2" like all the other 200A meter bases, along with the small lugs and no wiring space for 400A feeders.

http://www.milbankworks.com/specsheets/784572230262_SS.pdf
https://www.elliottelectric.com/Media/U1252XK1-MIB-2-0-SpecificationSheet.pdf


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

That the style I use get it from time to time over here but those are compact 200 A socket.

unforetally you will not able get bigger connection than 350Kcm that part unless you get vertical stacker the will get more room for connection and the main bussbar is much larger. but ya it cost more on that part. 

Hey Wrongun .,, check the POCO spec book they should have listing of duplex meter socket which they approved in your area.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I've put so much time into this service it's ridiculous... starting with poco problems , now with stock problems..... it's officially not worth my time anymore.... I can't get my hands on what I thought was pretty simple..... calling it a day it a day on this one 

The reps questioned me how are you going to fit 600's in our 400A rated meter socket ?

Idk ask your design engineers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

:stuart:



HackWork said:


> Install one typical 200A service. Meter, riser, 200A panel, everything normal.
> 
> Then install a 200A 2-family meter base with the riser going up right next to the other one. Branch out of that to a panel for the smaller apartment and another panel for the house. Many 400A services have 2 parallel risers anyway.
> 
> All that material for what I just said will be much less than half of the $1,800 you mentioned the 400A 3-gang meter base cost.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

HackWork said:


> :stuart:




So , I originally thought it was crazy to install (2) 200a Services , I felt what I was looking for should be mainstream..... but this it's what's it's come too , (2) 200A Services 

I can't leave the jobsite without giving both units power. Utility will have to bring in another service from the street 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

WronGun said:


> So , I originally thought it was crazy to install (2) 200a Services , I felt what I was looking for should be mainstream..... but this it's what's it's come too , (2) 200A Services
> 
> I can't leave the jobsite without giving both units power. Utility will have to bring in another service from the street
> 
> ...


You can install 2 service risers and splice them together at the weatherhead to one overhead line from the PoCo.

It's common for 400A services.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

WronGun said:


> So , I originally thought it was crazy to install (2) 200a Services , I felt what I was looking for should be mainstream..... but this it's what's it's come too , (2) 200A Services
> 
> I can't leave the jobsite without giving both units power. Utility will have to bring in another service from the street
> 
> ...


I have done that few time but if you going to run two services risers that you need to get both inspector and POCO approveal on this.

some will say not much but some will .,, so check with them to see what they can come up with it.

I see hackwork beat me on this one but yes he is correct on that and it is common too.

I have one commercial location did have two risers with combined of 600 amp service so kinda common around here too.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It's common to run multiple service risers when you need to add a meter, such as adding a house panel. This is a 100A house panel service added because the customer didn't want to touch the existing service:









Here is an example of a 400A service with (2) 2" PVC risers. The PoCo was installing the overhead line at the time and hadn't made the splices:









The pictures are sideways because I am posting from my iPad. You get the idea.


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

WronGun said:


> So , I originally thought it was crazy to install (2) 200a Services , I felt what I was looking for should be mainstream..... but this it's what's it's come too , (2) 200A Services
> 
> I can't leave the jobsite without giving both units power. Utility will have to bring in another service from the street
> 
> ...




Do a gutter and they can put their splice in there to the two services. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Drsparky14 said:


> Do a gutter and they can put their splice in there to the two services.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have see that too so it kinda common too. so that is a low cost alternative way to go.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm seeing all these 400 amp setups with 6 (125A) panels serving 2200 SQ' condo's and it has me thinking I might be overkilling it. 

I'm going to regroup and consider service size or run (2) Services like the picture provided


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

What size SE are you guys using for 150 amp panels ? 

I'm planning on using the 4/0 that I use for 200's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

Use copper, aluminum is garbage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Drsparky14 said:


> Use copper, aluminum is garbage


LOL, nice trolling.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

WronGun said:


> What size SE are you guys using for 150 amp panels ?
> 
> I'm planning on using the 4/0 that I use for 200's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nothing wrong with SE / use that


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

WronGun said:


> What size SE are you guys using for 150 amp panels ?
> 
> I'm planning on using the 4/0 that I use for 200's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For 150 amp panels the SE cable typically I used either 2/0 or 3/0 depending on distance on riser but yes you can use 4/0 SE which it is more common stock item so it your call.

basically the 150 and 200 amp panel typically have same termation size so it should not be a issue with it.


----------

